
Facebook Dropping React Patent Clause - nyodeneD
https://ma.tt/2017/09/facebook-dropping-patent-clause/
======
mrahmadawais
Co-founder of WordPress, Matt Mullenweg, whose stance and the discussions
inside the community — apparently caused Facebook to relicense React under MIT
— wrote a post about their decision.

He thinks that now React could be an officially-supported option as well.

— Discussion on GitHub:
[https://github.com/wordpress/gutenberg/issues/2733](https://github.com/wordpress/gutenberg/issues/2733)
— Poll on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/MrAhmadAwais/status/908551927264305152](https://twitter.com/MrAhmadAwais/status/908551927264305152)
— Another Poll on Twitter about Facebook's Decision:
[https://twitter.com/MrAhmadAwais/status/911591226180341761](https://twitter.com/MrAhmadAwais/status/911591226180341761)

Cheers!

------
diminish
so WordPress will allow a way to use react, Vue, preact,.. How?

